# fan and homer question



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I was wondering if a fantail was bred with a homer and their offspring will still have the fan. And if I bred the young one with a homer would their offspring's lose the likability to have a fantail? Or will all offspring's of the crossed and the homer have fans but not just as big of a fan?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The babies probably won't have the best tails. They may have extra tail feathers, but just how high they hold the tail or how well it is spread out, depends. They also won't have much of a homing ability. Breeding those back to homers will get you even more homer-ish looking birds, and less like fantails.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

No they would not have any fan at all The first generation You would have a bird That may have 16 tails feathers Maybe 14 or 18 But not over that And you would have a bird that would have just a slight lose tail not much and it would lay down like the homer . Might have some shakey neck But not sure depends on the bird. It would probably look more like the homer then the fantail. It would have a certion amount of homing instinct And could fly ok. Going back to home agin it would look like a homer.. I crossed helmet over fantail years ago to work on a tail mark fantail that could set a good color First generation bird had 14 and 18 tail feathers looked more like a helmet But just had the solid red tail feathering that I wanted. So yes But agin is why I guess you do not have more homers or more fantails is that it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This birds mother was a rescued feral and the father was a white American Fantail-








Had alot of extra tail feathers, spread out and held low - similar to a "garden fantail". All of "his" offspring had pretty much "homer like" tail feathers


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> This birds mother was a rescued feral and the father was a white American Fantail-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for your help and picture!


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

re lee said:


> No they would not have any fan at all The first generation You would have a bird That may have 16 tails feathers Maybe 14 or 18 But not over that And you would have a bird that would have just a slight lose tail not much and it would lay down like the homer . Might have some shakey neck But not sure depends on the bird. It would probably look more like the homer then the fantail. It would have a certion amount of homing instinct And could fly ok. Going back to home agin it would look like a homer.. I crossed helmet over fantail years ago to work on a tail mark fantail that could set a good color First generation bird had 14 and 18 tail feathers looked more like a helmet But just had the solid red tail feathering that I wanted. So yes But agin is why I guess you do not have more homers or more fantails is that it.


Even if I reintroduced the crossbred with another fantail that won't increase how many more tail feathers their offspring's will get?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

i_like_birdz said:


> Even if I reintroduced the crossbred with another fantail that won't increase how many more tail feathers their offspring's will get?


I think it would. You'd probably get a "Garden Fantail" variety. They have more tail feathers but there held lower for better flying. Their not as "awkward" and bulky as American or Indian Fantails. I have American Fantails and they really can't get out of their own way  Their so clumsy it's comical!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

i_like_birdz said:


> Even if I reintroduced the crossbred with another fantail that won't increase how many more tail feathers their offspring's will get?


Yes as you put each generation back over to a fantail You would get more tail feathers and more lift of the tail Slowly becoming a fantail agin. A garden type fantail Is really a lesser fantail lacking shoeing feather And more funnel shaped tail As the more a fantail flys the tail funnels more . Sryian fantails Heck even some rollers have a garden type tail. Rember normal tail feather amonut is 12 feathers fantail 26 28 and even some get 30 tail feathers And fantail feather lengh is longer For the tail feathers. Agin how many fantail do you have


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

re lee said:


> Yes as you put each generation back over to a fantail You would get more tail feathers and more lift of the tail Slowly becoming a fantail agin. A garden type fantail Is really a lesser fantail lacking shoeing feather And more funnel shaped tail As the more a fantail flys the tail funnels more . Sryian fantails Heck even some rollers have a garden type tail. Rember normal tail feather amonut is 12 feathers fantail 26 28 and even some get 30 tail feathers And fantail feather lengh is longer For the tail feathers. Agin how many fantail do you have


Isn't that what they did to get the "Fantasy" pigeon?










Not a very good picture - I took this at a show and couldn't get him to look at the camera 
Don't know what breeds they mix to get the Fantasy. Has a huge crest that surrounds the face - that's the back of his head in the picture. Beautiful bird!


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

re lee said:


> Yes as you put each generation back over to a fantail You would get more tail feathers and more lift of the tail Slowly becoming a fantail agin. A garden type fantail Is really a lesser fantail lacking shoeing feather And more funnel shaped tail As the more a fantail flys the tail funnels more . Sryian fantails Heck even some rollers have a garden type tail. Rember normal tail feather amonut is 12 feathers fantail 26 28 and even some get 30 tail feathers And fantail feather lengh is longer For the tail feathers. Agin how many fantail do you have


I don't have any fantails right now but will next week. Getting three of them. But I don't think I'm going to cross a homer and a fantail. I'm going to cross fancies instead because not looking for any racing abilities from my pigeons.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Just curious, why would you want to cross them?


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> Just curious, why would you want to cross them?


I let my pigeons do what they want, I don't want to force pigeons to be together I let them find their partners.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i_like_birdz said:


> I let my pigeons do what they want, I don't want to force pigeons to be together I let them find their partners.


i think that great .... beside some homer cant even home that good anyway lol


----------

